# salmonella info? anyone



## pittsburgh24 (Jan 27, 2005)

Does anyone know the symptoms of salmonella? Can crippled pigeons actually have salmonella and not injuries? Do they get a left wing paralysis? And..do pigeons exposed to other pigeons that have it, automatically carry it? Please advise


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Here is a link to a page that is brief but contains good info about paratyphoid: http://www.wingswest.net/pigeons/health/paratyphoid.html

Terry


----------

